# Need help replacing right side clutch handle for track on hss928



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

anyone here ever change that right side clutch handle that controls the right track on a hss928?

went to dealer and they said not covered by warranty because it usually breaks because it hits something , ( which is what happened ) and it is considered owner error or whatever.

the mechanic tried to explain how to do it. he said it is kinda tricky and it takes about 30-60 minutes. translation.....2-3 hours for me...haha

anyway, anyone here ever have to tackle this procedure?

the part is only 10 bucks but of course Honda engineering makes it so much fun.

much appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it;s actually called the steering handle for the track drive. i googled it and found another thread on the subject on a hss1132 but the procedure was not explained.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I broke mine last week . Took about 15 min to fix just follow the cable down where it connects to the frame by the tracks and there is a nut on both sides of the frame lossen the nut right off that's in front (under the motor) the the one that's outside the same and you won't have to adjust anything when reassembled . When inside nut it loosed right off from the cable take a small wrench in front of the back nut and pull towards you untill end of cable housing is out of the frame and slide the cable down and out of frame that'll give you enough slack to remove cable from old handle


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> I broke mine last week . Took about 15 min to fix just follow the cable down where it connects to the frame by the tracks and there is a nut on both sides of the frame lossen the nut right off that's in front (under the motor) the the one that's outside the same and you won't have to adjust anything when reassembled . When inside nut it loosed right off from the cable take a small wrench in front of the back nut and pull towards you untill end of cable housing is out of the frame and slide the cable down and out of frame that'll give you enough slack to remove cable from old handle


wow! thanks. I was looking at it and thinking that is how to do it. how do you remove the cable from the broken handle. it looked like it unscrews after you get the end of the cable out?

the mechanic at the dealer said it was pretty tricky and they use a special tool. he said to be careful not to damage the cable.

thanks for your help.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you put the machine up on it's bucket and take a bottom plate off to access those nuts? or just do it with the machine level?


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just left the machine level and reached in behind .. 10 mil wrench I think .. no tool needed to do cable .. unscrew in from the handle and when it's off in under it gives you the slack needed to unhook cable from handle .. no need to unhook spring from transmission just put small wrench behind outside nut and pull .. its takes a bit of effort but nothing to it


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

If you needs more instructions or pics just pm me your email and I'll take pics of what I done and I got service manual I take pics of that too


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> I just left the machine level and reached in behind .. 10 mil wrench I think .. no tool needed to do cable .. unscrew in from the handle and when it's off in under it gives you the slack needed to unhook cable from handle .. no need to unhook spring from transmission just put small wrench behind outside nut and pull .. its takes a bit of effort but nothing to it


ok. thanks. i will try probably Monday and report back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> If you needs more instructions or pics just pm me your email and I'll take pics of what I done and I got service manual I take pics of that too


I bought the Honda manual on this machine and it has 2 pages just on this procedure with drawings.

I think i'll be able to handle it so thank you for your help.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

If you just broke the handle you can change only that and leave everything else attached .. that way there's no need to remove the housing from the handle .. just pop up the lock the holds the handle to bottom assembly and reattach the new handle .. if you do deside to use all new then I just used 2 small screwdrivers (hobby) to push back the tabs on housing to release it from the old housing


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> If you just broke the handle you can change only that and leave everything else attached .. that way there's no need to remove the housing from the handle .. just pop up the lock the holds the handle to bottom assembly and reattach the new handle .. if you do deside to use all new then I just used 2 small screwdrivers (hobby) to push back the tabs on housing to release it from the old housing


ok. i bought the whole set up for 10 bucks because the lever is broke where it connects inside the handle. 

the shop manual seems more complicated than what you describe. they want you to separate the lever from the housing and a couple other steps.

i'll try it your way. you made sound easier than the Honda manual.

thanks.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

10 min job the way I done it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> 10 min job the way I done it


what did you need the 2 small screwdrivers for? to push in the tabs where the cable go into the handle housing?

i have to do this at my neighbors house so want to make sure I bring the right tools.

hex key
2 small screw drivers
10mm wrench. i'll bring a stubby and a couple others
small adjustable wrench to put behind the outside nut to pull it out?

i'll probably bring a whole tool box full but want to make sure I bring the essentials.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes I used the screwdrivers to release the tabs . But if only the lever handle is broken you can leave the cable attached to the assembly and reuse it faster and easier to just change the lever


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> Yes I used the screwdrivers to release the tabs . But if only the lever handle is broken you can leave the cable attached to the assembly and reuse it faster and easier to just change the lever


ok thanks, man. i am going to try tomorrow and will check back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> Yes I used the screwdrivers to release the tabs . But if only the lever handle is broken you can leave the cable attached to the assembly and reuse it faster and easier to just change the lever


the lever is broken at the inside point where it attaches to the housing so i think the whole thing needs to be replaced. but i will be able to eyeball it tomorrow to see what you mean.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's where mine broke . It's only the handle . When you removes the bottom part you'll see the centre pops out then put new handle back in and that's it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> That's where mine broke . It's only the handle . When you removes the bottom part you'll see the centre pops out then put new handle back in and that's it


It was exactly as you said and easier than I thought. only the lever was broke so i just switched out as you did. took about 30 minutes but only because i am very cautious about breaking these dumb plastic parts.

i did find it easier to get some extra slack in cable by releasing the spring underneath. when i put the cable in the handle i taped the end up so it would not come out and maybe go into the larger hole again on the lever. after i reattached the spring, adjusted the cable and took tape off.

i'm lucky i did not have the remove the cable from the handle housing because I just couldn't figure how to do it. i have the manual and it shows a picture of the two tabs to push in with a screwdriver but could not do it.

was just trying to do it for future reference but quit trying because i did not want to break it.

thanks so much for your help.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I released the tabs with 2 screwdrivers at the same time . A bit tricky but managed to get it done .. hopefully this is the last time we'll have to replace the handles 👍


----------



## Claude (Jan 17, 2018)

*Same issue*

Can someone send me pic on how to do this. Thank you:wink2:


----------

